# standing dead wood on ny state land



## harry hebberd (Sep 9, 2009)

while driving down the road the other day I noticed NYS dot knocking over standing dead oak that stood along the highway on state land, i was wondering if there is any permit needed to scrounge these trees since they are dead and were knocked down due to safety reasons. very tempting just to quickly cut some and load my pick-up without anyone knowing.


----------



## burntime (Sep 9, 2009)

Call your county or hyway dept.  They should direct you to the right area.  If the land is owned by an individual I would think it is up to them...


----------



## harry hebberd (Sep 9, 2009)

the land is state owned, the trees were knocked down for about a half mile on both sides of the road some completly rotted others in good shape


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 9, 2009)

eq harry said:
			
		

> while driving down the road the other day I noticed NYS dot knocking over standing dead oak that stood along the highway on state land, i was wondering if there is any permit needed to scrounge these trees since they are dead and were knocked down due to safety reasons. very tempting just to quickly cut some and load my pick-up without anyone knowing.



No idea how it works in NY, but here in WA anything in the ditch or the ROW is free game.

I say jack that score and damn the consequences.


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Sep 9, 2009)

I live in NY and also believe you can call the DEC and get a permit to cut down trees. They will mark which ones you can cut. I know someone who built a log home off standing trees from state land. As for the dead one they took down I think I would look 2 ways then let the saw rip!


----------



## Henz (Sep 10, 2009)

If it is dead and down you can take it depending on what designation of State Land it is within I beleive. Wild Forest you can which makes up the majority of State Lands. You cant use a chainsaw though I dont think


----------



## harry hebberd (Sep 10, 2009)

i put a call into the nys dec yesterday got the voicemail waiting for them to call me back. i would take the saw to the trees but there are just to many nosy people in my town that would more than likely call dec police and have me fined


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Sep 10, 2009)

If it's in the blue line I would recomend only taking it if you have an accomplace, er, um a helper on the lookout a couple mile up and down the road. NYS is writing tickets for EVERYTHING right now, and you helping clean up a saftey hazzard will get you some serious Pattersonizsation :-/


----------



## Henz (Sep 10, 2009)

My gut feeling is that he is no where near the APA since his location is in Long Island


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 10, 2009)

I scrounge off NYS highways often and have never had a problem. I also work fast!


----------



## Dix (Sep 11, 2009)

NYS took down many trees on 25 near me a few weeks ago. Left everything laying pretty much where it fell, but off of the shoulder and behind guard rails, etc.

There was a slew of PU's loading up starting that night. I made 2 trips, filling the back of the truck both times with stuff I could lift by myself. No one said squat. 

The local firewood guy was there loading 2 dump trucks,and made many trips. There is still wood laying there,but it's to big/heavy for me to move by myself. Some of it is dead, dead, dead, and is ready to burn.


----------



## Henz (Sep 11, 2009)

hEY, YOUR DOING A PUBLIC SERVICE IS WHAT i SEE!


----------

